

Building Startups at Scale:  The Ignighter Early Warning System - ksowocki
http://owocki.com/2011/06/18/startups-scale-build-an-early-warning-system/

======
hoop
Site's down, kind of ironic, but content is available from google cache

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://owocki.com/2011/06/18/startups-
scale-build-an-early-warning-system/&hl=en&strip=1)

~~~
ksowocki
Thanks for posting the cached version. I'm working on getting the server back
online. Did not anticipate this level of attention :P

------
benologist
It's amazing just how bad your code turns out to be as you grow and grow - my
software's been in a constant state of revision for 2 years now, it _screams_
along now yet here I am on a Saturday night once again ass-deep in my source
shaving more queries & time off of it all.

